# Blank drilling vice



## wayneis (Dec 20, 2004)

Well I've been using Paul Huffman's vise for long enough to know that it's the real deal.  This is one sweet tool folks.  With no bars in the way you can slide blanks in and out with ease, it's solid enough that it'll never wear out, at least not in my life time.  Out of five stars I would give it a six.  I wish that all of our tools were built so nice[8D]

Wayne


----------



## bnosie (Dec 20, 2004)

Hi Wayne,

Please elaborate.  I haven't heard of this vise, where do you get it?


----------



## PenWorks (Dec 20, 2004)

Yes, please Wayne, show us again, for those of us on the waiting list []  I know I am getting closer, Paul has my money allready, could be days or weeks, who cares, I know it will get here. []


----------



## wayneis (Dec 20, 2004)

Just do a search and you will find photos and all of the relivent information.  Paul is running a one man opperation and it takes time to build these, I waited several months in line myself.

Wayne


----------



## Darley (Dec 21, 2004)

Hi wayne could you post a photo of the vice, and where can I find paul.

Serge


----------



## Gregory Huey (Dec 21, 2004)

Wayne:         I would like to know more about this vise myself.


----------



## Mudder (Dec 21, 2004)

Yahoo turns up a site under construction 

http://phdesigned.com/

Perhaps you can point us in the right direction?


----------



## bnosie (Dec 21, 2004)

Here's a link to a previous thread with pictures of Paul's vise:

http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=1789


----------



## PenWorks (Dec 21, 2004)

Here is yet another link with a close up photo and a nice new tool gloat []

http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=2147

Poor Paul, If he only had about 500 in stock he could have made allot of turners real happy for Chrstmas. []


What's that ?.........Do I hear my number beig called............[?]

My name is getting closer to the top of his list. []


----------



## Paul in OKC (Dec 21, 2004)

Thanks Wayne, I'm glad it's doing its job!  I will try to figure out how to shrink the size of pic I have so I can put one in the apropriate area, or at least a pic on my web site.
  I will be making some more after the first of the year, should be ready by the end of January, but hopefully sooner. The current price is $65 which includes shipping.
Thanks.


----------



## DCBluesman (Dec 21, 2004)

I received my PHDesign side drilling vise a couple of weeks ago.  While the organization has eaten a lot of my time, I have been able to use it a few times.  Before using it, I re-squared my drill press table.  Using Paul's device I find that I can drill multiple blanks twice as quickly.  The innovative, side-screw access let's me slip blanks in and out quite easily.  Tightening the vise is made painless by the conveniently located knob.  The accuracy I get from this vise is incredible.  There is no visible wandering of the bit in the blank.  There are a number of fine vises out there, but for my money, Paul's is the best I have used.  Not an IAP or President's endorsement...just a plain old pen turner's endorsement.  Thanks for a great product, Paul.


----------



## Tom Stephens (Dec 22, 2004)

I have been using Paul's vice for several months.
Thatcombined with my new drill press with 3 and 1/4 inch stroke
have made drilling blanks much better.
I think Paul's vise is one of the best avaliable.
Tom


----------

